# Garcia Mitchell 900 Spinning Reel



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a rarely used Garcia Mitchell 900 Spinning Reel. It is over 18 years old. I found it in my mother-in-laws garage and it was her son's reel. He died in 2001. It has a 5:1 ratio. What kind of rod can I team it up with to possibly use it for bass and panfish?

I am a fly fisherman and have not used a spinning outfit for 50 years.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

If it's the one I think it is throw it on a medium light 7 foot rod with 8 pound line thise things cast a mile


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

I had a pair of the 900 series back in the day, sold the 900 combo to a friend with a 7' medium action rod. As I recall they were the first Mitchell reels to offer skirted spools. Nice reels. I still have and use my 908 for crappie, mounted to a same era fiberglass Garcia Mitchell 5'6" light action.
I would expect that your 900 will give many more years of service with a little care, it was a larger body reel and will handle heavier line (10-12lb) and stiffer action rod if you so desire.
Good find....enjoy.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would go with a 6' or 7' light action or a med/lt. it is a little soft but works fine on bass. and is light enough to still get a fight outa panfish. I have used my eagle claw feather light for bass and panfish. it works great on the panfish but no control on the bass.


----------

